# Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Seiryu scape



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2012)

Hi All.  Long time no scape!

As the wedding season has now tailed off I decided to re-do my nano with some seiryu Ive had for a few years but never used.


Specs


*Tank*: ADA Cube Garden Mini M - 36x22x26cm / 5mm optiwhite glass
*Hardscape*: Seiryu Stone
*Co2*: Pressurised via Do!Aqua Music Glass - Mini 10D, Music Counter and ADA grey parts set
*Lighting*: ADA Mini-M - Solar 27W light
*Filtration*: Fluval 205 external to  
    Outlet - Cal Aqua Nano outlet
    Inlet - Do!Aqua Violet Glass mini MV-1 13D
*Heating*: None as its in a centrally heated room.  
*Substrate*: ADA Power Sand Special topped with a mix of new and recycled ADA Amazonia - Penac P & W and tourmaline for good measure (yes i know its not needed but i might as well use what I have!)
*Ferts per day*: TPN + and Brighty K then EI to follow when I run out of TPN
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, fish undecided yet
*plants to include* -  fissidens, 1-2 grow HC, hairgrass mini, hydro sp japan, amania SP bonsai.

Here's the tank stripped down, cleaned then had the powders and power sand added. removed from the edges so it doesnt show then covered with amazonia


ada mini m 1 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Initial hardscape then added another and wetted as I wasn't happy with the back left.  There are 5 stones in there and the big stone is actually made up of 2 which slotted together nice


ada mini m 2 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Planting of the grass and HC started.  Really love the mini grass out of the 1-2 grow as its so much easier to cut sections than with rock wool.  I didn't do too well with the HC though.  I bought tow pots and they stayed in the same place waiting to go in but one changed colout to an off green and the other was ok.  When they went into the tank you could see the difference and the upshot is that the off green has melted and the other is doing fine 


ada mini m 3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Planted up and running.  I decided to grade my amazonia so the bottom layer is sieved big particles then the top is what was left over plus powder.


ada mini m 4 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Its had two water changes since but im having to keep the flow real slow otherwise it blasts away the slope on the left!


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Oct 2012)

nice layout Stu, the main rock(s) is a monster! Tis another winner.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2012)

cheers Ian. Will see how it pans out.  I had wanted to use a bigger main rock and nothing else but im keeping the big ones for my 90cm re-scape


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Oct 2012)

A great display, it's going to look fab when it fills in.... Good luck at aquatics live too mate


----------



## Antoni (24 Oct 2012)

Cracking hardscape! I'm sure this will be a top scape, Stu!

Is the seiryu stone, affecting the kH a lot? Have you got any observations?

Antoni


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Oct 2012)

Cool rock formation!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Oct 2012)

Thanks all, sorry for the late reply but dont seem to be getting emails through from ukaps



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> A great display, it's going to look fab when it fills in.... Good luck at aquatics live too mate


Thanks Gary. hope to see you there too this year if you're going.



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> Cool rock formation!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Ta Jack 


			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Cracking hardscape! I'm sure this will be a top scape, Stu!
> 
> Is the seiryu stone, affecting the kH a lot? Have you got any observations?
> 
> Antoni


Not sure on the KH as I dont measure my water but you can bet it will be increasing it a bit.  Its getting 2 day water changes at the moment so will be back to tap water levels every time its changed.


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2012)

stunning hardscape stu do anticipate much in the way of algae issues on hardscape with it being close to the light source in parts very nice layout


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Oct 2012)

Possibly but I'll just get the toothbrush and shrimps on the job


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2012)

The tank had its first trim last night.  The stems at the back had reached the surface so theyve been chopped and re-planted.  also some of the HC was starting to rise and some was creeping so the rising stuf has been chopped.  The tnak has been getting 2 day water changes at the moment and fingers crossed no signs of algae yet.  will take a pic tonight for an update


----------



## jvcdk (30 Oct 2012)

This is a very bold scape. It looks 'odd' to have the rock sticking out like that, but this makes the layout unique. I think people should worry less about what looks natural and rather focus on what looks interesting.


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Oct 2012)

yup, the head part of the stone did look a bit odd so Ive softened it out with some fissidens 

Day 12. seems to be going ok at the moment and Ill be adding some lodgers soon.


ADA Mini-M Nano planted tank. by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ben22 (1 Nov 2012)

beautiful layout looks great, will be good to see some fish soon to even the scope out.


----------



## Crystal Red (2 Nov 2012)

That looks great Stu - I love Seiryu scapes.

if only they were inert 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Nov 2012)

a couple of weeks growth. algae seems to be kept at bay apart from some i removed from the glass.  Its had one trim and is now due another to keep the HC low.

Ive also added from endler guppies from TGM at the request of my daughter as Ive been promising her some fish for ages!  also popped a few cherry shrimps in too.


ADA mini m by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Dec 2012)

it had a big trim.  Had some algae creeping in after I didnt get around to doing a water change for a week and a half but its back on track now.  Started trying to use the seachem ferts on it but its super hard to work out on a 20L when 7ml will do 270l !!

some updates on the growth at 6 weeks. oh and I got a macro lens 


ADA Mini M Nano - 6 Weeks Growth by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Red Cherry


ADA Mini M Nano - Red Cherry Shrimp by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

some stone and Mini SP Hairgrass


ADA Mini M Nano - Seiryu by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Ammania SP Bonsai


ADA Mini M Nano - Amania SP Bonsai by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Nano - Cherry Shrimp by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

An example of the substrate, course at the bottom for water flow and fine at the to for planting


ADA Mini M Nano - Substrate Example by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

A bubble next to some HC and a new plant from Tropica - Ludwigia Palustris


ADA Mini M Nano - Bubble in HC by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Dec 2012)

Looking good, Stu.

Regards, Dave


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Dec 2012)

Cheers Stu, how you find the Solar Mini? In the past when i used i found it to be very powerful above this small tank. So i had kind of a continous battle to keep up the balance. Of course the small tank size not helped at all  Seems like you also have similar issues, but i would be appreciate to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Dec 2012)

Cheers both.  Yes I do find the Solar Mini a bit too bright Viktor, especially when youve got a low plant mass in there.  Ive been keeping on top of this one by regular water changes but I have thought of designing a difuser that will cut down the light and let the heat out as it will make my life a bit easier!


----------



## Arana (28 Dec 2012)

Another Stunner Stu


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

some progress shots of the tank. Did another quick trim of the stems at the back and HC at the front.


ADA Mini M Nano Tank closeup by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Nano Tank front by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jan 2013)

Absolutely love this mate. 

Is it me or is some of the planting slightly yellow/brown?  Regardless, it's a stunning little aquascape and a testament to your enviable skill as both aquascaper and photographer.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Jan 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Absolutely love this mate.
> 
> Is it me or is some of the planting slightly yellow/brown?  Regardless, it's a stunning little aquascape and a testament to your enviable skill as both aquascaper and photographer.


You're photos are always top notch Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

cheers both 

George re the brown/yellow it might be my WB. Will have to check.  I did have some algae in the back right stems which im still trying to shift so it might be that you're seeing.  It mostly looks green in the flesh though


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

is this much different George?  Took the WB off the grey on the inside of the light?


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Jan 2013)

Are you running co2?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

yeah plenty of it.  I did run out for three days last weekend though but I need to pump it in to keep up with that 27W light.

Dont think youd have a chance of running a low tech on a solar mini!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2013)

Stunning little tank Stu  you set the standard high as always  congrats


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

Thanks Paulo


----------



## Deano3 (12 Jan 2013)

wow that looks great stu looks very healthy

Dean


----------



## B7fec (12 Jan 2013)

Stunning Tank Stu.... your aqua scaping is top notch!


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jan 2013)

Really nice mate, love the way you have the HC ? Creeping over that top rock. Looking better every shoot.


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

Deano3 said:


> wow that looks great stu looks very healthy
> 
> Dean





B7fec said:


> Stunning Tank Stu.... your aqua scaping is top notch!


 
Thanks Both   You getting some new stone soon Ben ? 



Ian Holdich said:


> Really nice mate, love the way you have the HC ? Creeping over that top rock. Looking better every shoot.


Cheers Ian.  Yeah its HC and a little of UG


----------



## B7fec (12 Jan 2013)

Sure am mate..... just at the early planning stage and growing some plants on in my current scape before I do something a bit different for me.


----------



## iPlantTanks (12 Jan 2013)

Beautiful mate

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PPage666 (13 Jan 2013)

Looking great


----------



## Andris87 (15 Mar 2013)

This tank is amazing


----------

